# Kindle Touch D01200 doesn't detect right side of the screen properly



## unikeks (Jun 20, 2017)

D01200 is supposed to be 4 gen? Anyway, It belongs to my father and it worked fine until he tried to charge it by connecting it to satnav or something, not really sure... anyway, what happens is when we try to interact with screen, anything on the right side is detected as if left side of the screen pressed, actually tested in on keyboard inputs, when I've pressed "p", which is on the far right, it counted it as if I've pressed "q" (far left) and "y" (right letter of the 2 in the middle in that row) at the same time. I tried resetting it to factory settings, but when I try to open menu it either opens search or counts it as "back" button, tried hard reset (by holding power button for 20 seconds, then powering it), nothing changed, cleared whole library, nothing...

Most importantly what it means is that pages can't be turned. (certain books can't be opened ofc, but that can be bypassed easily)

So does anyone know if there's any way to fix it, is it actually fried or did just software get messed up, and should be replaced/updated?

I don't know anything about Kindles so can't really approach to fixing it myself properly -_-

Thanks in advance^^


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like you've tried what we recommend: do a restart either via the menu or via the power button (though it sometimes takes more like 40 seconds of holding for it to restart on it's own; it's not exactly the same as turning it all the way off and then back on) and, if that doesn't work, do a factory reset -- which, as you learned, has to happen via the menu. I'm not sure how you'd even do that if the touch screen isn't working right. 

At this point, then, my best suggestion is to contact Amazon, specifically Kindle Customer service. The device is likely out of warranty, but if there's a way to factory reset without having to use the screen controls to get to the menu they may be able to help you do that. And even if they can't get it working, they may offer you a discount on a replacement device if you're willing to send that one back to them. And if he's enjoyed the touch he'll probably be THRILLED with the devices available now.   (And it was just Father's Day  )

For the power button restart -- do hold it for at least 30 or 40 seconds. You'll see screen blinking and then it will appear to go off. You'll sometimes see it start to reboot while you're holding the button; if so, you can release it at that point. If not, just keep holding and then put it down after 30 to 40 seconds. And be PATIENT. It should start to reboot on its own -- don't YOU try to manually restart it.  And if you're holding the button and a dialog box comes up, just ignore that -- keep holding the button -- though I think that only happens in newer models to yours.

Good luck


----------



## unikeks (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks tried restarting, updating, formating, then reinstalling system again, nothing... guess it's done...


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The Kindle Touch uses a grid of IR beams to detect where you are touching the screen. Possible some crud has accumulated in the bezel and is interfering with the beams. Clearing this (gently with compressed air?) might restore functionality. Probably a long shot, but worth checking. 

Seems a video camera that works with IR light ('night mode') that could be able to let you 'see' the IR pattern on the screen and see if it is disturbed or incomplete. I'll try this with my 8th gen Kindle touch (also IR) when I have a chance (camera is at a different location) to validate this idea.


----------

